
Memetic Tribes and Culture War 2.0 - ivank
https://medium.com/intellectual-explorers-club/memetic-tribes-and-culture-war-2-0-14705c43f6bb
======
nine_k
> _We define memetic tribes as a group of agents with a memeplex that directly
> or indirectly seeks to impose its distinct map of reality, along with its
> moral imperatives, upon other minds. These tribes are the active players in
> the new culture war._

As the author duly notes, such groups have been the norm for a long time. The
interesting part is that today the two largest memetic groups, the "blue
tribe" and the "red tribe", are so fractured internally that we should stop
seeing them as coherent groups. So the "culture war" is now really multi-
lateral.

It would be interesting to parallel this to collapses of Communist regimes
where the leading narrative / memeplex largely lost its strength, and _many_
competing narratives started to run in the society as roughly equal; a lot of
"fringe" became "the new norm".

~~~
F3Life
Or that red and blue are now soldiers rather than generals.

